# EKPrint Studio Settings for Epson P600 and Epson 1430 (1500W)



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Guys, I get asked these questions alot about the settings the EKPrint Studio Settings for the Epson P600 and the Epson 1430 (1500W). So here ya go.... : )

EK Print Settings for Epson P600:

You may need to make adjustments to the print quality settings depending on the graphic that your printing because I noticed that some prints came out better using the Speed (1440x720dpi) on my DTG Printer, but normally I use the Quality settings (1440x1440dpi)















































Settings for YMCK+WWWW+Cleaning Solution: (For Cartridges installed in this order)











Settings for CMYK+WWWW+Cleaning Solution (For Cartridges Installed in this order)











White Ink Settings:











These are the same settings for the Epson 1430, only settings is different is the ink configuration settings because the Epson 1430 Uses 6 Cartridges and the Epson P600 has 9 but EK Print only controls 8 of them. So heres the configuration below for the Epson 1430 (1500W)










For Picture Quality on the Epson 1430 (1500w) Choose Photo or Best Photo ( Please keep in mind, the better the Quality the slower your machine will print)


----------



## ddelgrande (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the great post. 

I've converted a P600 to DTG and have just gotten a demo copy of EKStudio. My question is with the channel settings; I will NOT be using White, at least not to start off with, but will be printing almost exclusively with black ink. Is there an optimum setting for those just printing white t-shirts with black ink?

Thanks


----------



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

ddelgrande said:


> Thanks for the great post.
> 
> I've converted a P600 to DTG and have just gotten a demo copy of EKStudio. My question is with the channel settings; I will NOT be using White, at least not to start off with, but will be printing almost exclusively with black ink. Is there an optimum setting for those just printing white t-shirts with black ink?
> 
> Thanks


You can try changing the color mode in EKPrint to Black/White


----------



## Kwan (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rainermallorca (Nov 30, 2017)

hello, I have the 1500w from epson and would like to work with EK rip. Unfortunately I have problems with the inksettings. please, can someone help me


----------



## Rainermallorca (Nov 30, 2017)

i have sex colors not 8 colors - ähm six colors


----------



## 414printing (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello there i was wondering if you could help with the carts layout in the printer (p600)
i just need to find out the correct order to fill carts. tell me if i'm correct please 



Factory cart lineup 
Y vlm lc vm c llk lk pk mk 



now would be 
Y m c k wwww 

my question is do i refill the carts and install Left to right or do carts still stay in factory order but all light colors replaced by white? 



Acrorip 9 spftware


Thank you in Advance!


----------

